# elite archery?



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

Any one know if there are any shops selling elite bows in south western ON. i'm just west of Toronto.

I contacted Elite and they advised there is no offical pro shops near here.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Tent City in Toronto should have them in stock ..... call and ask for Nas, he'll get you taken care of :thumb:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bromley in Newmarket is now distributing them in Canada. 
Contact them for a list of retailers.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Stash said:


> Bromley in Newmarket is now distributing them in Canada.
> Contact them for a list of retailers.


I was told Bowriver was the Canadian distributer


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> I was told Bowriver was the Canadian distributer


just got off the phone with Bromley and they picked up the Elite line at the ATA Show this year :thumb:


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the help fellas


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

*Bromley Archery Distributors*

Pinto and Stash are right. Bromley is now distributing Elite right across Canada. They will be stocking the full line of bows, as well as complete sets of replacement cams for draw length adjustment, so there'll be no waiting for special orders or unusual draw lengths. I've been playing with a new GT500, and it's awesome! Smoking fast, no hand shock, no vibration, and excellent fit and finish. IBO is 346 with a 7 1/8" brace height, and 34 7/8" A to A. Whether they want to stock the bows or not, tell your dealer to order from Bromley; any dealer in Canada can do so without obliging themselves to keep Elites in stock.


----------

